# Dog started growling when i clean feet?



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all aint been on for a while....after some advice

As some may know i have a 3 year old ESS (intact) 

In the last 2 weeks he has started growling when i clean his feet when hes been in garden....

I have checked and no injury to feet or limp etc...

Could this be some sort of domination aggression? because now he is worse all i have to say "let me do your feet" and hes growling

I have booked to see vet to rule out any medical issue thats causing this sudden agression and will ask for blood\thyroid test... 

I have also thought about neutering him but at his age im not to optimistic it will do much if it is domination aggression(or am i wrong?)

If the vet check comes back clear i think it may be a case for a clinical animal behaviourist to get involved...

Does anyone know how much these charge for a consultation?

Any other ideas as me and the GF are tearing our hair out as the gardens like the Somme and with with carpets\dirty feet


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

hyper Springer said:


> Hi all aint been on for a while....after some advice
> 
> As some may know i have a 3 year old ESS (intact)
> 
> ...


I think what is far more likely is that you may have been overdoing the cleaning and he is either fed up with it or his feet may be sore depending on how you clean them and with what.

You could try various options to improve the situation.

A simple one would be to smear some peanut butter, or cream cheese on a wall/door whilst you put his feet in a bowl of warm water (no soap/detergent etc) so that he associates cleaning his feet with something nice.

I would cut all the hair away from between his pads so that cleaning time can be reduced as there is less for the mud to cling to.

You could also restrict his access to the garden.

You could put boots on him when he goes out in the garden.

When you hear hooves, think horses, not zebras............


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks....the cleaning is only a wipe dry with a beach towel.....with the bad weather rain etc....god forbid the amount of times the washing machines on with sodding beach towels 

I have even tried hot dogs and yesterday freshly cooked turkey and still he gowls which is unusual as he ls normally food motivated


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If you only use a towel you can be inadvertently rubbing grit etc into the dog's paws........


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So why not spread the towel on the ground and get the dog to stand on it for a few minutes while you give treats? That should get most of the muck off, especially if you lure him to move around on it a bit and have trimmed the hair first.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> If you only use a towel you can be inadvertently rubbing grit etc into the dog's paws........


Didnt think of that....but hes not licking them etc...?


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

I forgot to add when we go out for a walk and come in the front door as opposed to Kitchen i can do his feet no problem...no growling...fully compliant

I know Springers can be seen as a bit nuts but this does seem unusualhmy:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> I forgot to add when we go out for a walk and come in the front door as opposed to Kitchen i can do his feet no problem...no growling...fully compliant
> 
> I know Springers can be seen as a bit nuts but this does seem unusualhmy:


Hi Gary - sorry, haven't got any advice re. Wilson's feet, but good to see you back. I assume he's still on his mega healthy foods? :smile5:


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> Hi Gary - sorry, haven't got any advice re. Wilson's feet, but good to see you back. I assume he's still on his mega healthy foods? :smile5:


Hiya....

Yep Hermanns for breaky and Lillys or Terra Cannis. for his tea

Id like to try on this when it comes down a bit....

Cenpura Organic Dog Food 6 x 400g: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

Hows Henry?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> Hiya....
> 
> Yep Hermanns for breaky and Lillys or Terra Cannis. for his tea
> 
> ...


Henry's fine thanks, Gary. The Cenpura looks good. I've been trying some of the ZP stuff with Henry - bought some of the 800g tins of Hermanns and also some Lukullus and Rinti. Zooplus must be doing a grand trade from you!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> Henry's fine thanks, Gary. The Cenpura looks good. I've been trying some of the ZP stuff with Henry - bought some of the 800g tins of Hermanns and also some Lukullus and Rinti. Zooplus must be doing a grand trade from you!


Well im in there VIP club and have shed loads of points to spend.....but most of the stuff u can redeem points is naff or easily destroyed by Wilson

Yes i might get some of the lukulus when the seasonable stuff comes out


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> Well im in there VIP club and have shed loads of points to spend.....but most of the stuff u can redeem points is naff or easily destroyed by Wilson
> 
> Yes i might get some of the lukulus when the seasonable stuff comes out


I got some of the Lukullus pouches with my points - they're pretty good.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

henry said:


> I got some of the Lukullus pouches with my points - they're pretty good.


Ta i will take a looky.....maybe a change in food might Make Wilson less of an oddball\bi polar\on the spectrum....i doubt it though


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke growls at my husband when he cleans his feet. I don't have an answer, I have suggested may be he holds his leg awkward or he puts too much pressure on his paws.

It is really strange because Duke doesn't growl when I clean his paws. All I use is baby wipes and dry off with kitchen paper towels.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

My first springer was exactly the same,we took steps straight away to rectify this treats before and after, didnt work, treats during him been cleaned, playing ball(his favourite toy, nothing worked and it escalated very quickly, he used to get very worked up and started to growl as soon as we arrived home because he knew the towel was coming out. When he went to the groomer i asked her not to towel him, she didnt but did say as soon as she turned off the shower he started to growl, he was expecting the towel to be next thing.

In the last 11 months of his life we couldnt do it as he was ill and couldnt risk him getting so worked up.........

With monty it was more like a fear of it, but we will never know


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> My first springer was exactly the same,we took steps straight away to rectify this treats before and after, didnt work, treats during him been cleaned, playing ball(his favourite toy, nothing worked and it escalated very quickly, he used to get very worked up and started to growl as soon as we arrived home because he knew the towel was coming out. When he went to the groomer i asked her not to towel him, she didnt but did say as soon as she turned off the shower he started to growl, he was expecting the towel to be next thing.
> 
> In the last 11 months of his life we couldnt do it as he was ill and couldnt risk him getting so worked up.........
> 
> With monty it was more like a fear of it, but we will never know


Good ol Springers its just odd why hes just started doing it and only at back door and not the front


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could it be that something spooked him at the back door while you were doing it? Buster isn't a fan of having his paws handled but he will let you do it without growling. Is it possible to dry them at the front door rather than the back until you get the vet check etc done?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

hyper Springer said:


> Good ol Springers its just odd why hes just started doing it and only at back door and not the front


very odd, how should that make a difference, but as you say "good ol springers" youve got to love em I remember monty used to grab the towel when we had finished and frantically shake it, he was a really lovely lad, but quite horrible when he was on one with the towel. As i said it only became a big issue when he became ill, before that we could control it........slightly.

How old is your springer, not that its anything to do with this i was just wondering.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All

Just an update on Wilson  took him to vets who checked him over and found that between his toes they were sore\ red(he had this a couple of months ago) and has prescribed him antibiotics for 7 days....

Vet thinks as before combo of wet weather\salt etc and has seen a lot of cases this winter

2 days in and hes stopped growling 

What boils my piss though, they only dish out 7 days worth of pills and want to see him again the last time same thing took him back still not fully cleared up and 7 days more pills.....inc consultation another £53

rant over:dita:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What a shame you could not identify this soreness yourself. Still hopefully this will make you examine him more carefully in future.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol....i wish i could...the odd thing was this time he wasnt licking em like before but alas due to growling i wasnt going to take a gamble on probing between his toes:devil: and get a nip for my troubles...

At vets he wears muzzle and still fights like a little:devil: with me holding him while vet examines....i think he has white coat syndrome:sneaky2:

Then when shes finished muzzle is off and hes a high fiving vet for liver treats butter wouldnt melt etc....

Wilson is a very complex and unusual creature....but i love him for it


----------

